# Pioneer VSX-84TXSi



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone out there running a Pioneer VSX84? I'll be bringing it on line in the next couple of days and wanted to see if there are any words of wisdom. I've been using a VSX702 for the last 10 years and was very happy with it, but it is time to move on.

Thanks


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I picked an 84 up for Christmas and am very happy with it. Pretty much just follow the directions and set it up, no hidden secrets.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

There are issues with the Subwoofer channel when using an HD source. Pioneer has release a firmware update for this but it must be taken to a service centre for the firmware update.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

To be a bit more specific there is an issue with LPCM sources in that the LFE isn't boosted the 10 db that is called for. Given that the OP was replacing a VSX702 I was guessing that, at least at this time, that's not an input he currently has hooked up and has to worry about. For all the rest of the normal sources (in my case regular DVD's, DVD-A's, CD audio and SACD's) there's no issue and it works great. Even if one does have an HD-DVD or Bluray source using LPCM it's not hard to setup another MCACC profile that boosts the LFE the extra 10db and switch to that when needed.

I'm not saying that's in any way a 'fix', just a temporary circumvention. It appears that Pioneer needs more time before more than a handful of service centers have all of the needed equipment and knowledge to apply this recently released firmware update (unfortunately it can't be applied by the end-user/consumer). From what I've observed so far I would guess it would easily be another month before there's a significant number of service centers capable (willing) to do this.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> To be a bit more specific there is an issue with LPCM sources in that the LFE isn't boosted the 10 db that is called for. Given that the OP was replacing a VSX702 I was guessing that, at least at this time, that's not an input he currently has hooked up and has to worry about. For all the rest of the normal sources (in my case regular DVD's, DVD-A's, CD audio and SACD's) there's no issue and it works great. Even if one does have an HD-DVD or Bluray source using LPCM it's not hard to setup another MCACC profile that boosts the LFE the extra 10db and switch to that when needed.
> 
> I'm not saying that's in any way a 'fix', just a temporary circumvention. It appears that Pioneer needs more time before more than a handful of service centers have all of the needed equipment and knowledge to apply this recently released firmware update (unfortunately it can't be applied by the end-user/consumer). From what I've observed so far I would guess it would easily be another month before there's a significant number of service centers capable (willing) to do this.


Yeah agree Karl just wanted to make OP and others aware before they upgrade to HD and wonder what is going on as I have heard others do. As long as a firmware upgrade fixes and it doesn't cost no problem.:bigsmile: 

Cheers Bill


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

billando said:


> Yeah agree Karl just wanted to make OP and others aware before they upgrade to HD and wonder what is going on as I have heard others do. As long as a firmware upgrade fixes and it doesn't cost no problem.:bigsmile:
> 
> Cheers Bill


Agreed - and a good underscore of the importance of getting that Elite from an authorized source else that firmware upgrade ends up being on the owner's dime (or whatever the appropriate Oz slang is for a 10 cent piece!).


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> Agreed - and a good underscore of the importance of getting that Elite from an authorized source else that firmware upgrade ends up being on the owner's dime (or whatever the appropriate Oz slang is for a 10 cent piece!).


Lets just say you wouldn,t have to part with your own moolah (money). :blink:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, the VSX-84 went to the service center last week. I picked up on the HDMI brightness issue as well as the LFE problems so it was an easy decision to drop off the 84 while I wired up my in-wall speakers. The DSi480s' are the fronts and the 381's are the rears. I needed a snake for the fronts since they are on an outside wall. Had all the wire (CL-3) run, ends tinned, speakers installed in about 4 hours. The one thing that really ticked me off running out of wire!!! I was 4' short out of my est 100', so I had to splice and solder a piece of regular 14ga wire at the receiver end to get the connections completed. Ordered more CL-3 and will finish up wiring and installation of the VSX-84 on the weekend. I want to hear that DPS-12 Velodyne sub!:T


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Dang, 4 feet short! That's like a mile after running 100 feet of cable, glad you were able to deal with it. For the record I've never had any of the reported brightness issues with the 84 - so I don't know what the deal is there. I took delivery of my 84 shortly before Christmas whatever that is worth.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I feel so much better now that you've pointed it out to me:bigsmile:


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean - on the 4 feet issue? I didn't mean it as a slam I meant it as like, dang, that's a lot of planning on such a long run and I can relate how frustrating it must be to find yourself literally arm's length away. ****, you should have seen me desperately trying to find a way to re-run the battery cable on my corvette after a battery leak corroded it and I was a mere 6" short. I was thisclose to some really bizarre circumventions before I got it "good enough" to start and get over to the service center.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Karl_in_Chicago said:


> I'm not sure what you mean - on the 4 feet issue? I didn't mean it as a slam I meant it as like, dang, that's a lot of planning on such a long run and I can relate how frustrating it must be to find yourself literally arm's length away. ****, you should have seen me desperately trying to find a way to re-run the battery cable on my corvette after a battery leak corroded it and I was a mere 6" short. I was thisclose to some really bizarre circumventions before I got it "good enough" to start and get over to the service center.


Sorry Karl, that would be my dry sense of humor showing! The error was purely inattention to detail. I changed the routing of the wire AFTER I ordered it. :hissyfit: Oh well, the good news is I was able to splice in the old cable. If I had to, I would have used 14/2 Romex to connect them up. I nearly did that just to see how the sub would sound. Better to just wait. If the sub sounded good with the Romex, I may have been tempted to leave it in place.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

Is there a Mfg date that we need to look for that will already have the upgrade done. Or are all models going to be that way no matter when they were made?


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

This reply from Pioneer to that very inquiry was posted on another forum. I can't vouch for the accuracy but, based upon other anecdotal data, it smells right.

Pioneer's Reply:
"Thank you for contacting Pioneer Electronics, Inc.

If you see a manufacturers date on the outside of the box that is either from 1/2007 or 2/2007 they should have the latest firmware updates from 11/2006 or 12/2006."


----------

